
Detecting Living Eyeballs During Retinal Scan - 11thEarlOfMar
http://spectrum.ieee.org/the-human-os/biomedical/imaging/biometric-researcher-asks-is-that-eyeball-alive-or-dead
======
posterboy
What about abuse of the person bearing the eyeball while still attached and
living. Have a second camera verify the whole picture, the number of persons
involved etc.

~~~
benologist
What about coercion via phone and internet?

~~~
niccaluim
What about "this was never a good idea." Can't remember where I read this, but
biometrics are a username, not a password!

~~~
personjerry
[http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2013/10/fingerprints-are-
user...](http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2013/10/fingerprints-are-user-names-
not.html)

------
bitwize
So Doomguy's "mash the corpse's head into the bioscanner" trick won't actually
work in the future?

------
eridius
Even if the pupil dilation response to light is not consistent over time (or
affected by drinking/stress), wouldn't the mere fact that it responded at all
be proof of a living eye?

~~~
tonmoy
Someone could play a video

~~~
eridius
But a video would have the characteristics of a photograph rather than a
physical eyeball, so the other techniques used to try and detect photographs
from eyeballs would catch the video.

------
therobot24
iris not retinal...very different

